# Hello Everyone! I'm new here :)



## dazzler143 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all! I'm glad to be here in your community. I hope to learn more here and meet new friends.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2011)

to specktra! everybody here is so kind and nice so i don't doubt you will make friends here quickly


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Shypo (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to Spekctra!


----------



## bis (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra dazzler


----------



## dazzler143 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I've been busy with work and stuff so I just had the chance to come visit again. I appreciate the warm welcome


----------



## kristiana72 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------

